# [OT but only kinda] Atlanta Georgia



## Angelsboi

Much like Cedric moving to Austin Texas, i am moving to Atlanta Georgia on the 10th and leaving my group of 2 years behind.  

Does anyone know of a gaming group in Atlanta?

Thanks


----------



## Darkness

Who's Cedric?

Anyway, _you_ are moving to Gamers seeking Gamers.


----------



## Darkness

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Who's Cedric?
> 
> Anyway, you are moving to Gamers seeking Gamers.  *



Never mind; I've already found Cedric...


----------



## Angelsboi

Damn Teleport Other spell


----------



## Darkness

But you said that you wanted to move! 

BTW, I've heard that Atlanta is sometimes called the "NYC of the South." Pretty interesting city, Atlanta...


----------



## Neowolf

No offense but...IMHO, Atlanta is a bit over-rated.  Sure, there's a lot to do there, but every time I've been there it's struck me as dirty and overcrowded, and traffic has been awful.  Just my personal experience though.

However, if you're willing to drive over here to Birmingham, AL...


----------



## Angelsboi

i dont drive =)  besides my boyfriend is there =)


----------



## Ashy

Neowulf, I am in Birmingham as well, cutter!  

Where do you live?


----------



## Alejandro

Angelsboi said:
			
		

> *i dont drive =)*




Good God! How are you going to survive here? The urban sprawl is infamous!

Depending on where you live, what type of game you like, and the preferred size of your gaming group, I know of several groups around town that may have room for a new player.

You may want to check out the atlrpga Yahoo Group, too.


----------



## Angelsboi

we live midtown.  Im going to learn how to drive there but i refused while in Arizona  Too many accidents here


----------



## Ashy

Welp, yer really NOT going to enjoy that HOTLANTA traffic, then....    Talk about GRIDLOCK.


----------



## Matthew

*Atlanta Game Groups*

Greetings,

If you are interested in contacting a game group in Atlanta, may I refer you to www.narpga.org and the yahoo group atlrpga.  The NARPGA group mainly does RPGA gaming, however individual members maintain active campaigns on the side.  They host conventions (about four a year) and monthly game days.  The site of these games is at Georgia Tech, which is right down the street from where you'll be living in Midtown.  

The atlrpga group (which has already been mentioned) has over 100 members, all of whom are active gamers.  If you can't find a 3e game I'd be very impressed .  Good luck and enjoy Atlanta.

Matthew Moorman


----------



## Kestrel

*Gamers needed *

I'm part of two different groups in Atlanta (I run one and play in another) and we need some players for both games.  

The one that I am currently running is Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil and is pretty tactical based, but has a good mix of roleplaying as well.

The second game is an Oriental Adventures setting that is about to start on Sat.  This game is much more roleplaying focused.

Send me a private email if you are interested.

(btw, both games are in the Midtown area)

Brian


----------



## Angelsboi

*Im Here*

now to find a game ...


----------



## Cugel

Failing that, you could come down to Columbus, which is about an hour and a half away...we've got some groups down here that are always looking for good players


----------



## Angelsboi

thanks but thats like 1 1/2 hours from me and i dont have a car


----------



## njorgard

*Hey...I'm looking for a game in ATL too...*

Yes, I just thought I'd piggy back on your thread here since I'm looking to start gaming again after a long hiatus (about two years).  I also live around the ATL area (Sandy Springs) and I am looking for a 3e game with pseudo-serious players who like to get together to have a good time role-playing.

I guess it would be fair to give a little backround info...

I've been messing around with RPGs for almost 16 years now (I'm 28...) so I've had the opportunity to both play and DM D&D in its various incarnations.  I've also played/DM'ed several other RPGs.  I quit playing mainly because of my work schedule (I'm an IT consultant and I travel extensively), but I'm here during the weekends and I can make a commitment to play on sessions during this time (good thing my girlfriend is not reading this).  My roomate also plays RPGs so he might be interested if there's a game out there that has room for two more...


----------



## Rasyr

Howdy Angel!
   Long time no see in the chat room. Welcome to the south....  

   I am currently living up in Rome (and if any gamers in THIS area are looking for a game contact me), about an hour from you north-wise.  Goodness, all these folks looking for people to join thier games, and me currently unable to make long drives to game.....

Good luck in finding a game.... (I hope that I can find a local one myself)


----------



## Angelsboi

im STILL looking for a game in my area

*sigh*


----------



## Stormprince

Of course!!! I find this thread /after/ I move away from Atlanta ;.;

Seriously, though, Midtown's a good area for gamers, but really, really bad traffic wise! c.c; But, except for the traffic problem, I loved Atlanta, maybe someday I'll move back *snickers silently to self*

Anyways, good luck with your move and with your boyfriend 

My advice? Check out the gamestores in the area (there are quite a few), most of them will have local gamers hanging around, either playing campaigns there, or with bulletin boards posting nearby games looking for players 

Christopher


----------



## Angelsboi

It just seems that everyone here is big on the RPGA and im not.  Im still trying to find a group and no help at The Sowrd of the Phoenix.  Someone said there was another store.  ill find out about that tonight.  The WarRoom is out (too far)

*sighes*


----------



## Stormprince

Keep trying, Angelsboi... there are quite a few game groups out there, it's just a matter of stumbling over them.

You're not all that far away from the Art Institute, which I know for a fact, has more than a few gamers running around.

Worse comes to worse, see if any of the game stores you can get to does have a (literal) bulletin board where gamers can post messages...talk to the people who work the stores, see if they know if any local games in your area are looking for players.

Unfortunately, most of my gamer friends live out in Stone Mountain area, where they congregate at a game/comic book store out there...alas, it is a good distance away from Midtown  

Worse comes to worse, Angelsboi, I can see if any of them know of any other games in the area and pass it along.

Christopher


----------



## Angelsboi

Thanks that would be great =)


----------



## Cugel

I know some good gamers in Atlanta...send me an email and I'll reply to you with the email address of a good friend of mine in Atlanta when I get home. He may or may not be gaming right now, but he knows a boatload of folks up there. I'd give it to you now, but I don't have it memorized


----------



## qstor

Angel - why not try the rpga campaing living arcanis since it has psionics like you are interested in? You can take the subway to the GA tech campus. There is a con there in May

Mike


----------

